# Yamaha e-bikes? Who knew....



## BadgerOne (Jul 17, 2015)

Honestly, pretty much everything Yamaha makes kicks complete arse. They have a fantastic engineering team. Surprised they hadn't come up here already. Seem to be fair prices also.

Yamaha e-bikes


----------



## office (Aug 8, 2007)

A lot of powersports dealerships stock eBikes in my area. They wouldn't have to add another account with Yamaha. My local dealer ended up getting Specialized but I'm guessing it would be a trivial thing to add Yamahas in. Kawasaki does electric balance bikes for kids which they carry.

If I had to guess I'd say regular bike shops will "win" the eBike sellers race. Powersports dealers barely carry motorcycles anymore (aside from Covid sales bump) - side-by-sides have taken over that market.


----------



## Bassmantweed (Nov 10, 2019)

Who knew a motorcycle company makes electric motorcycles?


----------



## JKA (Jul 26, 2006)

They are becoming more available here lately.



https://www.husqvarna-bicycles.com/en-us.html


----------



## _CJ (May 1, 2014)

They've been around for a while. I asked my local Yamaha dealer if they could get them two years ago, and they said only bicycle shops were allowed to sell them. Don't know if that has changed.

The geometry and design is unique. It's not just a re-badged bike from somebody else like some of the other moto companies offer. I haven't looked into reviews on them, but maybe they know something the rest of the industry doesn't. The motor is also used by Giant, and by all accounts very durable.


.


----------



## walkerwalker (Jul 17, 2020)

I always enjoyed that the same company makes my tuba and my motorcycle. Had a Yamaha 4 valve tuba in school, ride a Yahama V-star cruiser.


----------



## slimat99 (May 21, 2008)

Shocker, a motorbike company is making a bike with a motor.


----------



## walkerwalker (Jul 17, 2020)

apparently they've sold 2 million e-bikes and 4-million e-bike motors since developing them in 1989. So...a lot of people knew?


----------



## _CJ (May 1, 2014)

walkerwalker said:


> I always enjoyed that the same company makes my tuba and my motorcycle. Had a Yamaha 4 valve tuba in school, ride a Yahama V-star cruiser.


I totally forgot about all the other stuff they do. My first skis were Yamaha, and I'm sure I've played their pianos. And they make refrigerators and stereos...they're like the GE of Japan!


----------



## Horseshoe (May 31, 2018)

My dad did some engineering design work for Yamaha when they were first entering this space back in the early 90s. Seemed crazy to me at the time that someone would attach a motor to a mountain bike, and 30 years later, here we are.


----------



## RBoardman (Dec 27, 2014)

BadgerOne said:


> Honestly, pretty much everything Yamaha makes kicks complete arse. They have a fantastic engineering team. Surprised they hadn't come up here already. Seem to be fair prices also.
> 
> Yamaha e-bikes


This is one of the worst e-bikes you could buy. There is no reason to get one unless it was given to you for free.


----------



## BadgerOne (Jul 17, 2015)

RBoardman said:


> This is one of the worst e-bikes you could buy. There is no reason to get one unless it was given to you for free.


Given I know exactly d!ck about bropeds, you may very well be right. If they suck, that would pretty much be a first for Yamaha.


----------



## Horseshoe (May 31, 2018)

walkerwalker said:


> apparently they've sold 2 million e-bikes and 4-million e-bike motors since developing them in 1989. So...a lot of people knew?


At the time I think they had one or two functional prototypes IIRC, but a lot of people certainly found out!


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

office said:


> A lot of powersports dealerships stock eBikes in my area. They wouldn't have to add another account with Yamaha. My local dealer ended up getting Specialized but I'm guessing it would be a trivial thing to add Yamahas in. Kawasaki does electric balance bikes for kids which they carry.
> 
> If I had to guess I'd say regular bike shops will "win" the eBike sellers race. Powersports dealers barely carry motorcycles anymore (aside from Covid sales bump) - side-by-sides have taken over that market.


I ordered some Specialized tires online and looked to have them shipped to a dealer and was surprised to see "Mountain Motorsports" as an option. Then I figured it out. Went to pick them up and they had lots of motorcycles. They had side by sides but no where near as many as motorcycles, though granted bikes don't take up as much space.


----------



## Tmiabm (Mar 20, 2021)

RBoardman said:


> This is one of the worst e-bikes you could buy. There is no reason to get one unless it was given to you for free.


I would not go as far as to say the worst e-bikes on the market, but they make the motors for giant as well and they aren’t in the same league as the best on the market


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

they look cute


----------



## RBoardman (Dec 27, 2014)

Tmiabm said:


> I would not go as far as to say the worst e-bikes on the market, but they make the motors for giant as well and they aren’t in the same league as the best on the market


The motor and battery are perfectly fine. As are the parts the bikes are spec’d with. But the geo, sizing, and suspension kinematics are not up to par with any modern bike. 

And a lot of people don’t care about that as long as they got a reliable bike with a bunch of shiny parts on it.


----------



## mlx john (Mar 22, 2010)

Yamaha makes great drums. Electric and acoustic


----------



## JKA (Jul 26, 2006)

They make pretty nice electronics too. This receiver costs more than their top of the line e-bike.








Yamaha A-S3200 (Black)


Integrated amplifier




www.crutchfield.com





I think the Yammie e-bike is fair at best. I've owned Yamaha motos in the past and they were good, but I'm partial to the Euopean sleds though...Husqvarna and KTM. Husky makes a ton of stuff too from yard power equipment to shotguns and sewing machines as well as e-bikes.


----------



## office (Aug 8, 2007)

JKA said:


> I think the Yammie e-bike is fair at best. I've owned Yamaha motos in the past and they were good, but I'm partial to the Euopean sleds though...Husqvarna and KTM. Husky makes a ton of stuff too from yard power equipment to shotguns and sewing machines as well as e-bikes.


The Husqvarna powersports division and garden stuff have been disconnected for almost 40 years, completely different companies. KTM/Husqvarna/Gas Gas are all the same, basically trim levels of different bikes with some suspension changes.


----------



## OMEGANOX (Dec 2, 2004)

I’ve had a Moro for about 18 months, they are excellent, between current gen bosch and brose I prefer the PWX2 and X3 motor over both.
GNCC race series has an ebike class that’s like 95% moros, as expected it’s also become the preferred training bike for all Yamaha off road racers. Chassis and geo are also sweet, and the bikes are really transformed with a fox38 or zeb up front and an X2 out back.


----------



## hey.stephen (1 mo ago)

RBoardman said:


> This is one of the worst e-bikes you could buy. There is no reason to get one unless it was given to you for free.


 You must be living in a cave.....Definitely one of the better brands out there, even 3yr warranty when most are only 1 or 2yr. Thats like saying they do not know anything about off road bikes...one of the best in the business !


----------



## MikeTowpathTraveler (Aug 12, 2015)

When Yamaha went all-in with the ebike market here in the US, I recall them wanting to sell strictly at LBS. Past few years and I now see the Yamaha ebike lineup sold at Powersports dealers. I think this is a good thing as we now appear to be in a world heading into the direction of electric-powered transportation.

Yamaha has been probably the one manufacturer at making ebikes the longest of all the motor manufacturers. It's really cool to see how far their drive motor has evolved. They have always been a big player in the home Japan market, with the Mama-san style of commuter bike a popular bike there. 

I think it was Haibike that got the E-mountain bike rage going, with their first Bosch offerings, then going to a 50/50 lineup featuring Bosch and Yamaha, (which had just come on the market with the PW design), a design that lives on today as the X2 and X3 motors. From this pov, Yamaha is a very conservative ebike and motor manufacturer; nothing flashy, no super torque or battery ratings, just rock solid performance with a very long life of reliability. I know this as fact with 19 thousand miles on my own Haibike Full FatSix model year 2016 ebike. The Husqvarna ebikes today were brought to market by the same lady who ran Haibike & developed that brand into the ebike that brought electric and mountainbiking, together. 

Maybe Honda gives them a run for their money (on the motor vehicle & motorcycle end), but I think Yamaha is the world's greatest and most diverse manufacturer of rock solid products. Yamaha was the company responsible for the engine in the Toyota 2000GT (the most desirable Japanese two seat sports car ever built); the first Gen Ford Taurus SHO 24 valve engine, their top tier musical instruments and of course, their lineup of motorcycles, boats/jet ski's, generators and off road vehicles. And of course, their ebikes and drive systems. 

I'd have absolutely no reservations of buying a Yamaha ebike at all.


----------



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

MikeTowpathTraveler said:


> Past few years and I now see the Yamaha ebike lineup sold at Powersports dealers.


And I see that in SoCal at least, Levos are being sold in the same showroom as Suzuki, Kawasaki and Husky itself!
(look for the big S on the graphics kit)


----------



## UPSed (Dec 26, 2010)

Yamaha fun fact....

Yamaha Corporation uses a Yamaha Logomark with the tips of the tuning forks contained within a circle, and features "YAMAHA" printed in an asymmetric font, with an "M" with a middle column shorter than the outer legs, while that of Yamaha Motor Co., Ltd has the tips of the tuning forks in Yamaha Logo extended outside a circle, and uses symmetrical font, with an "M" of all the legs same size.


----------



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

UPSed said:


> Yamaha fun fact....
> 
> Yamaha Corporation uses a Yamaha Logomark with the tips of the tuning forks contained within a circle, and features "YAMAHA" printed in an asymmetric font, with an "M" with a middle column shorter than the outer legs, while that of Yamaha Motor Co., Ltd has the tips of the tuning forks in Yamaha Logo extended outside a circle, and uses symmetrical font, with an "M" of all the legs same size.


Cool fun fact , but is there significance in red vs blue too? (I think I have never seen a red Yamaha motorcycle lol)


----------



## JKA (Jul 26, 2006)

Jack7782 said:


> (I think I have never seen a red Yamaha motorcycle lol)


You haven't lived long enough. They used to come in red.


----------



## JKA (Jul 26, 2006)

office said:


> The Husqvarna powersports division and garden stuff have been disconnected for almost 40 years, completely different companies. KTM/Husqvarna/Gas Gas are all the same, basically trim levels of different bikes with some suspension changes.


Yeah, I know they split the divisions up a long time ago. It's just funny seeing the name on so many different things. I had a Husqvarna waffle iron when I lived in Norway 40 years ago,


----------



## CucMan (Dec 18, 2018)

For many years the Yamaha corporate colors for racing motorcycles were red and white (based on the Yamaha Motor Company), then yellow and black for the US and red and black for everywhere else. Eventually, they settled on blue globally


----------



## hey.stephen (1 mo ago)

JKA said:


> Yeah, I know they split the divisions up a long time ago. It's just funny seeing the name on so many different things. I had a Husqvarna waffle iron when I lived in Norway 40 years ago,
> 
> View attachment 2013477


Thats Awesome !!


----------



## Mitchbcool (Jan 3, 2018)

OMEGANOX said:


> I’ve had a Moro for about 18 months, they are excellent, between current gen bosch and brose I prefer the PWX2 and X3 motor over both.
> GNCC race series has an ebike class that’s like 95% moros, as expected it’s also become the preferred training bike for all Yamaha off road racers. Chassis and geo are also sweet, and the bikes are really transformed with a fox38 or zeb up front and an X2 out back.


Totally agree, been riding a moro for a year now and love it. Bought for $3700 with 200 miles on it. I find it very hard to believe any $6000+ bike would be any better and I am not dumb enough to pay an extra $2000 for a Trek or Specialzed.

Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mitchbcool (Jan 3, 2018)

JKA said:


> You haven't lived long enough. They used to come in red.
> View attachment 2013474


The RED 1977 Yamaha RD400 two stroke twin cylinder street bike was a very popular bike in SoCal in the late 70s. I had one

Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


----------



## zorforg (5 d ago)

I've had a Yamaha Moro YDX for 18 months. My first E-Mountain bike. I LOVE it. I ride Laguna at least once a week. I set it to auto and just smile for two hours. The only upgrade I need is a better dropper post, besides that, it is all stock. Let me know if you have any questions. They were hard to find when I was looking. The price is right.


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

JKA said:


> You haven't lived long enough. They used to come in red.
> View attachment 2013474


I had that exact bike in 1971. The neighbors hated it.


----------



## JKA (Jul 26, 2006)

They were a nice bike in the day. My cousin had one, I had a Hodaka Super Rat. Crazy loud bike that all the neighbors hated too.


----------

